# NORAD Ready to Track Santa



## Armymedic (23 Dec 2004)

Its been 50 yrs, 

for those who have kids, its a great site to share with them.

I've been tracking for the last 8 yrs, and really enjoy the site.

http://www.noradsanta.org/english/index.html

the site also has Christmas Music performed by the Naden Band of Maritime Forces Pacific of the Canadian Navy from Esquimalt, British Columbia.

Enjoy.


----------



## Bograt (23 Dec 2004)

I remember listening to Base Radio in Summerside in 1979. I am certain I saw Rudolf's red nose fly overhead.

One year in Greenwood (1980??) they "scrambled" a couple of voodoos to intercept and escort Santa into Canadian Airspace. There is nothing I have heard that can compare to VOODOOS taking off with afterburners. 

I plan on sharing this with my daughter. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Dec 2004)

Agreed Bograt

thanks AM my little girl loves to play on my "puter".  She will love this!

tess


----------



## Armymedic (24 Dec 2004)

Its Christmas eve...

Santa on schedule: NORAD
  
  
Broadcast News 


Friday, December 24, 2004


TORONTO -- He's arguably the hardest working person on the planet this Christmas Eve. 

Santa Claus has already taken to the skies on his global mission to provide gifts to good little girls and boys. 

The people at the North American Air Defence command say the man in the big red suit is right on schedule. 

He has already visited the South Pacific, New Zealand, Australia and most recently Japan. 

Norad is tracking Santa with high-tech SantaCams. 

Footage from its website -- noradsanta.org -- shows the jolly old elf and his sleigh flying over several international landmarks. 

In one shot, he can be seen flying beside Japan's high-speed bullet train -- at a speed 100 times faster than the train. 

Beatles drummer Ringo Starr is acting as an honourary Santa Tracker for Great Britain. 



On the Net:

http://www.noradsanta.org

© Broadcast News 2004


----------



## aesop081 (26 Dec 2004)

That site is so cool...however santa might want to plan his flight good next year......BMD and all.........lol


----------



## Sheerin (28 Dec 2004)

I didn't realise that Saint Nick stopped in at the ISS this year.

Wow, looking at that website makes me long for the days when I believed in Santa.... and also has me looking forward to when I have kids - I just hope that day doesnt' come too soon...


----------



## perry (24 Jan 2005)

Bograt said:
			
		

> I remember listening to Base Radio in Summerside in 1979. I am certain I saw Rudolf's red nose fly overhead.
> 
> One year in Greenwood (1980??) they "scrambled" a couple of voodoos to intercept and escort Santa into Canadian Airspace. There is nothing I have heard that can compare to VOODOOS taking off with afterburners.
> 
> I plan on sharing this with my daughter. Merry Christmas everyone.


I also remember listening to the base radio in Summerside but in was in the mid-eighties.Also remember 413 Sqn transporting"Santa" to downtown Summerside by Labrador...hehe fond memories.


----------



## Love793 (26 Jan 2005)

My son loved the site.  He kept pestering us all day to check on Santas status. Good work Northbay.


----------



## GIJANE (26 Jan 2005)

Cool! I'm going to bookmark this site for next year (hopefully my little girl will understand a little more then) Thanks  


Jane


----------



## Armymedic (22 Dec 2005)

This may be my annual contribution to the site:

For you and your kids...have fun with it.


http://www.noradsanta.org/en/default.php


----------



## Old Ranger (22 Dec 2005)

Thanks,

Merry Christmas to You and your Family. 

Ben


----------



## Armymedic (24 Dec 2005)

he's on the way...thru NZ, Aus, Japan and SE Asia.


----------



## winchable (24 Dec 2005)

I remember Santa Tracker from when I was a kid, it consisted of an anchorman with a bad haircut on a fuzzy channel talking to an elf at "NORAD"

Even Santa's highspeed these days!


----------



## Springroll (26 Dec 2005)

My kids, my husband and myself keep a very close eye on the big guy, thanks to Norad Santa. 
We have made it a tradition of ours where we are basically camped out in front of the computer from about 7:30pm until 9pm.

Thanks for posting the link!!!


----------



## Armymedic (26 Dec 2005)

Well this yrs tracking is all done.

I like the "live" tracking this yr. I kept that screen up in the evening, and it actually helped get the kids to be when they saw Santa moving north towards Ontario.

BZ to NORAD and all those who contrbuted to the site..

And thanks to those same men and women who watch our skies every night.


----------



## navymich (9 Dec 2007)

It's that time of year again folks, and the  NORAD Tracks Santa site is up and running.  New this year is tracking Santa in 3D on Google Earth!!  I'm excited to be closer to the action this year.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2007)

Hope he has the right modes and codes this year......


----------



## eurowing (9 Dec 2007)

I absolutely love that this goes on.  I remember as a child watching CBC  and seeing VooDoos launch to escort Santa.  It is "a good thing".


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Dec 2007)

eurowing said:
			
		

> I absolutely love that this goes on.  I remember as a child watching CBC  and seeing VooDoos launch to escort Santa.  It is "a good thing".



And I remember earlier radio broadcasts - the TV broadcasts were a big thing for my boys.

I hope you have fun with it, airmich - you'd be surprised at how important it is to little people all over North America.


----------



## navymich (9 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I hope you have fun with it, airmich - you'd be surprised at how important it is to little people all over North America.



My little guy isn't so little anymore, but he still finds it all very exciting.  And questions about Tracking Santa were the first things out of his mouth when I got my posting.


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Dec 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> My little guy isn't so little anymore, but he still finds it all very exciting.  And questions about Tracking Santa were the first things out of his mouth when I got my posting.



Then maybe you WON'T find it surprising how big this is for 'little folk' all over North America.

I do believe that the NORAD Tracks Santa episodes on both radio and TV enabled my wife and I to keep the "Santa Myth" active for a year or two beyond its "best before date" - and I'm forever grateful for that year or two.

As for me:  I still believe - I KNOW that NORAD wouldn't lie.  I look forward to sharing this belief with grandchildren (no hurry - I'll still be here when they show up).


----------



## Strike (10 Dec 2007)

I remember calling the number they had on their web site one year ant my sister's for my nephew (He was too shy to call himself.).  After the young'un was done he passed the phone back to me.  Curious, I started name tossing to see if the people taking the calls were actually NORAD.  (Call me a skeptic.)  Sure enough, the real thing.

I still believe in Santa though.  How are the rest of you?

Anyone know if he broadcasts secure or on an open line?  Would be a nice getaway conversation for anyone else outside of his escorts who might be flying at the time.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> Anyone know if he broadcasts secure or on an open line?  Would be a nice getaway conversation for anyone else outside of his escorts who might be flying at the time.



I'm sure he's monitoring the apropriate ATC frequency, AICC, FM Guard and Air-to-air safety.


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Dec 2007)

Hey if he deviates from the safe zone flight path can we shoot him down???

I mean who knows Santa could take a bribe right, or maybe he has fallen into the extremist belief system, I mean think about it when was the last time you saw Mrs. Clause out side her house alone?? or that mass producing toy factory think about the IED's those little short bastards could make!!!! 

Yeah yeah you all are thinking it I'm just voicing our fears aloud!!!!!



Oh and HUM BUG!!!!!!


 ;D


----------



## Strike (10 Dec 2007)

Check the NOTAMs for Christmas Eve.  I'm sure there will be something about a fast moving aircraft moving in a westerly direction lit only by a red light and excorted by fast air.


----------



## ladybugmabj (10 Dec 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Hey if he deviates from the safe zone flight path can we shoot him down???
> 
> I mean who knows Santa could take a bribe right, or maybe he has fallen into the extremist belief system, I mean think about it when was the last time you saw Mrs. Clause out side her house alone?? or that mass producing toy factory think about the IED's those little short bastards could make!!!!
> 
> ...



HOM....you and Mr. Scrooge sound like you're best friends!!  Now, that's not the attitude to have at this festive season, I think you need some rum and eggnog to get into the spirit!!  
P.S... Merry Christmas!!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> Check the NOTAMs for Christmas Eve.  I'm sure there will be something about a fast moving aircraft moving in a westerly direction lit only by a red light and excorted by fast air.



I think that at the co-ordination meeting they said he was going be assigned an ALTREV this year.


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Hey if he deviates from the safe zone flight path can we shoot him down???
> 
> I mean who knows Santa could take a bribe right, or maybe he has fallen into the extremist belief system, I mean think about it when was the last time you saw Mrs. Clause out side her house alone?? or that mass producing toy factory think about the IED's those little short bastards could make!!!!



You know...according to The Story of Santa Claus (anyone remember that old cartoon?). He would go into orphanges at night and deliver toys to the children...much to the dismay of the workers there. Hes obviously a rebel and extremist. Someone better tell 4AD to make sure those ADATS are warmed up on the 24th-looks like we may need to fire them in anger!  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Someone better tell 4AD to make sure those ADATS are warmed up on the 24th-looks like we may need to fire them in anger!  ;D



You are assuming that we could have an ADATS deployed in the right location at the right time. Better to let fighters holding QRA to do the job.


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Dec 2007)

You better not be really contemplating to shoot down Santa. Well, if it's after he visits my house then take a video of it and send to me ;D


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> You better not be really contemplating to shoot down Santa. Well, if it's after he visits my house then take a video of it and send to me ;D



He better have his customs declaration card filled out properly. With the amounts of gifts hes carrying, it will take a while to process him. You know theres always envelopes with money or checks in them so he should make sure its under $10k to speed things up. I'm sorry but all you kids living on farms won't be getting any presents this year as Santa has to speed things up at customs  if he going to make it around the world in time.


http://cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/E/pbg/cf/e311/e311-07-09e.pdf


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> He better have his customs declaration card filled out properly. With the amounts of gifts hes carrying, it will take a while to process him. You know theres always envelopes with money or checks in them so he should make sure its under $10k to speed things up. I'm sorry but all you kids living on farms won't be getting any presents this year as Santa has to speed things up at customs  if he going to make it around the world.


Phew, good thing I _don't_ live on a farm.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

Since Santa is a visitor to Canada, as per customs regulations, only gifts under $60 Cdn are exempt duty so all of you who asked for PS3s....you're screwed.  Santa will have to pay duty on that and hes on a budget.

And before you tell me "OK, Santa is a Canadian citizen" he's only allowed to bring in $750 of goods duty-free IF hes been out of the country for 7 days or more.  Looks like its going to xmas on the cheap this year boys and girls.


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Since Santa is a visitor to Canada, as per customs regulations, only gifts under $60 Cdn are exempt duty so all of you who asked for PS3s....you're screwed.  Santa will have to pay duty on that and hes on a budget.
> 
> And before you tell me "OK, Santa is a Canadian citizen" he's only allowed to bring in $750 of goods duty-free IF hes been out of the country for 7 days or more.  Looks like its going to xmas on the cheap this year boys and girls.


Ah dang. Well, at least I'll have my new Army.ca hoodie, from the new Santa* ;D


By which I mean Mr. Bobbitt


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You are assuming that we could have an ADATS deployed in the right location at the right time. Better to let fighters holding QRA to do the job.



Whatever works. Would have been a good time to see if those woulda been MMEVs work ;D. Though there has to be some secret reason that of all organizations, NORAD, tracks Santa. Maybe they're on the paranoid side as well. Kinda odd though we find someone unknowingly enter our house any time of the year and we peg them as a break and enter. Meanwhile he stealthly enters our houses. Doesnt break anything granted...but he doesnt knock at the door and yell "Merry Christmas!" And we call it a Christmas Miracle...


----------



## Hawk (10 Dec 2007)

What a bunch of Scrooges you all are!  :rofl:  I for one look forward to tracking Santa every year - and Kid's grown and no grandkids yet! I've loved this ever since a message came in from Santa when I was at Mill Cove a ka-zillion years ago! (Unclas and in Morse code - see how old I am?)


Hawk


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Dec 2007)

I call it Home Invasion!

That's why I have my Defensive plan all set this year, lets see how Santa likes Cones of fire and Command detonated Claymores!. If I can't trust NORAD or NATO to take out such an obvious threat I guess I'll have to do it myself!


----------



## Strike (10 Dec 2007)

No Wii for HoM again this year I guess.


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Dec 2007)

Wii's are for video game loser's....Like GO Bot's were the poor kids Transformers!


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Dec 2007)

In 1986 I was with the CAR.  Just prior to Christmas that year, we were deploying on an arctic Ex (LIGHTNING STRIKE - I think - could have been something else).  I had explained to my boys (5, 3, and 1 at the time) that I was going to the arctic and there was a good chance I'd see Santa.

On the day of deployment there were extended delays (don't remember why - probably weather).  At some point during the day, we were sent home with our equipment (including our FNs - those were the days) to await the telephone recall, which could happen at any moment.  So, I took my rifle and radio home to await the recall.  My two oldest boys were first fascinated with the radio - we fooled around with it for a bit, along with OTHER Dads who had taken THEIR radios home, and I explained to the boys that Santa could talk to us on it once we got up north.  Their attention then turned to my FN.  They wanted to know what THAT was for.  To this day I don't know why I said what I did - but I did.  I said "That's for shooting Santa if he ticks me off."  The expression on those poor kids faces immediately let me know that I'd stepped over the line.

The kids got over it - in fact none of them recall the incident.  My WIFE, however, has NEVER forgotten it.  I get reminded of my past insensitivity EVERY year at around this time (she hasn't said anything yet this year - but it's inevitable).

So - those of you advocating shooting down Santa had better watch out - you never know WHO's going to be reading this thread - perhaps Santa, perhaps your wife/husband, perhaps your FUTURE wife/husband.  My indiscretion was BEFORE the Internet, not recorded in any way - and I STILL get to hear about it.  YOURS is recorded here for all time - it'll never go away.

I do believe Mike may have a deal with Santa to reveal "naughty boy's" ISP to him - I wouldn't want to be YOU guys this Christmas!

Have a good one.


Roy


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Wii's are for video game loser's....Like GO Bot's were the poor kids Transformers!



Lots of losers out there i guess....being the top selling console and all.


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Lots of losers out there i guess....being the top selling console and all.



I never said they didn't have good points LMAO. cheaper is a huge bonus, GO Bot's were still fun but you know everyone knew they weren't Transformers!  ;D


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

Clerks Two says it best: "the K-mart Transformers"

Good ol Kevin Smith.


----------



## navymich (10 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I do believe Mike may have a deal with Santa to reveal "naughty boy's" ISP to him -



Mike, can I get that list from you?  I want to, um, er, give it to Vern as a XMas present, yeh that's it!  >


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Dec 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Mike, can I get that list from you?  I want to, um, er, give it to Vern as a XMas present, yeh that's it!  >



Vern doesn't have any problem finding "naughty boys" all by herself - are you saying you DO?


----------



## navymich (10 Dec 2007)

Any way that I answer that Roy will probably only lead to further incrimination of me.  So I'll just stay quiet like the sweet and innocent angel I am.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Dec 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Any way that I answer that Roy will probably only lead to further incrimination of me.  So I'll just stay quiet like the sweet and innocent angel I am.



I'm going to start a pool on how long you can "stay quiet".

And another one on how "sweet and innocent" you are.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Dec 2007)

ladybugmabj said:
			
		

> HOM....you and Mr. Scrooge sound like you're best friends!!  Now, that's not the attitude to have at this festive season, I think you need some rum and eggnog to get into the spirit!!



I"ll take some Screech for me.. I heard Mr. Scrooge is buying. Pass it on.


----------



## NL_engineer (10 Dec 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I call it Home Invasion!
> 
> That's why I have my Defensive plan all set this year, lets see how Santa likes Cones of fire and Command detonated Claymores!. If I can't trust NORAD or NATO to take out such an obvious threat I guess I'll have to do it myself!



Now, don't say you took them off a range  ;D


----------



## navymich (12 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I'm going to start a pool on how long you can "stay quiet".



Wow, this has GOT to be a record for me staying quiet!  Hope you enjoyed it folks, doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Roy Harding (12 Dec 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Wow, this has GOT to be a record for me staying quiet!  Hope you enjoyed it folks, doesn't happen too often.



And I lost the pool.

Still got one going on the "Sweet and Innocent" part - but pictures will be required for that one.


----------



## riggermade (12 Dec 2007)

ladybugmabj said:
			
		

> HOM....you and Mr. Scrooge sound like you're best friends!!  Now, that's not the attitude to have at this festive season, I think you need some rum and eggnog to get into the spirit!!
> P.S... Merry Christmas!!



Be careful what you suggest to these two...I will likely see them at some point and not sure if I can afford to put them in the spirit


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2007)

Couldn't find HoM but I found Scrooge Des!!!

 ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Dec 2007)

DND News Release

News Release
Canadian NORAD Region Names Santa's Escort Pilots
NORAD - December 12, 2007

Winnipeg, Man. – As Christmas gets closer, the Canadian North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD) Region has put the finishing touches on plans to track and escort Santa Claus when he visits Canada by naming four CF-18 fighter pilots as his official escorts.

Capts. Dave Moar and Craig Sharp of 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alta., and Capts. Colin Marks and Yannick Jobin of 3 Wing Bagotville, Que., will take on the responsibility of welcoming Santa when he arrives in Canada on his annual Christmas Eve journey, and escorting him safely through Canadian airspace. 

The pilots will also take photos and video of Santa and his sleigh using special NORAD SantaCams mounted on their aircraft. The SantaCams instantly download the photo and video imagery so that it may be viewed by children worldwide on the NORAD Tracks Santa website, www.noradsanta.org, on December 24. All of this information will be available in English, French, German, Italian, Japanese and Spanish. 

In coordination with the North Pole, NORAD has been informed that Santa intends to begin his journey at 4 a.m. EST, on Dec. 24. The Canadian Air Defence Sector Operations Centre at 22 Wing in North Bay, Ont., will alert NORAD when their radars detect Santa entering Canadian airspace. Two CF-18 Hornet fighter jets from 3 Wing will welcome Santa as he enters Canadian airspace off the coast of Newfoundland and Labrador. As Santa flies across Canada from east to west, two CF-18 Hornets from 4 Wing will escort him out of Canadian airspace and turn over escort duties to the Continental U.S. NORAD Region so that he may continue his Yuletide trip.

Children can also receive updates on Santa’s Christmas Eve journey by calling the traditional “NORAD Tracks Santa” telephone hotline at 1-877-HI NORAD, or by emailing NORAD at noradtrackssanta@gmail.com. Last year, the NORAD Tracks Santa Operations Center was staffed by more than 750 volunteers on Christmas Eve, who answered nearly 65,000 phone calls and 9,600 emails from children around the world. 

NORAD uses a network of ground-based radars, sensors, air-to-air refuelling tankers, and fighter jets to detect, intercept and, if necessary, engage any threats to the continent. NORAD personnel are on duty 24 hours a day protecting North America.

- 30 -

To arrange an interview with an escort pilot (up to and including December 21), please contact: 
Lt. Alex Munoz, 3 Wing Public Affairs, at (418) 677-4000 ext. 7277 
Capt. Jennifer Jones, 4 Wing Public Affairs, at (780) 840-8000 ext. 8121 
To arrange an interview with a radar operator (up to and including December 21), please contact:
Capt. Cynthia Elia, 22 Wing Public Affairs, at (705) 494-6011 ext. 2495 
For more information on the NORAD Tracks Santa program, please contact:
Acting Sub-Lieut. David Lavallee, Canadian NORAD Region Public Affairs, at (204) 833-2500 ext. 6795


----------



## JBoyd (13 Dec 2007)

NORAD Shoots Down Santa

http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=28701450d1c5863aa0196ab20d1025c0


----------



## belka (13 Dec 2007)

Hahaha, love Robot Chicken, that was awsome.  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (15 Dec 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> It's that time of year again folks, and the  NORAD Tracks Santa site is up and running.  New this year is tracking Santa in 3D on Google Earth!!  I'm excited to be closer to the action this year.



 recently downloaded Google Earth for the little one, after looking at the website this year.

~Rebecca


----------



## JAWS228 (15 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> NORAD Shoots Down Santa


                 
 :rofl:       

 He's pretty good with that rocket launcher...I wonder what kid was supposed to have gotten it for Christmas? ;D


----------



## JBoyd (15 Dec 2007)

JAWS228 said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> He's pretty good with that rocket launcher...I wonder what kid was supposed to have gotten it for Christmas? ;D



Watch it again and pay close attention , Santa says "Sorry Charlie, I'll make it up to you next year" and the tag reads Charlton Heston 

edit: to fix spelling


----------



## JAWS228 (16 Dec 2007)

Ah, silly me didn't see that the first time! even better   !


----------



## navymich (16 Dec 2007)

Hopefully Santa tracking '07 goes better then it did last year....


----------



## JBoyd (16 Dec 2007)

Man Santa sure has a rough go at delivering all those presents; being blown up, hit by commerical aircraft, people not believing in him. I think we totally dont give him the respect he deserves  ;D


----------



## navymich (24 Dec 2007)

Santa's trip has started!!  He's currently in New Zealand.  (Wes & Hale, hope you boys are asleep, he'll be at your place soon!)

Definitely a big jump in technology for the site this year, using Google Earth.  The kids are going to really love it this year!  (yep, me being one of them  ;D)


----------



## Hawk (24 Dec 2007)

Is that ever great! I'll be checking on Santa throughout the day. Christmas brings out the kid in all of us!

Cheers

Hawk


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Dec 2007)

Just checked it myself.  I like the little blurb about the math equation used to determine Santa's speed in Japan!


----------



## TN2IC (24 Dec 2007)

Now in Mother Russia... 


He even gives gifts to those Commies!!!


http://youtube.com/watch?v=uwTeFlDv5oI&feature=PlayList&p=26B9B2ACB4AAC849&index=4


Shame on you Santa! My Flak 88 battery is waiting for you. I dare you!


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Dec 2007)

Just saw him over the Himalayas in Nepal......be careful, Santa!!


----------



## TN2IC (24 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just saw him over the Himalayas in Nepal......be careful, Santa!!




Now Italy....getting closer!   >

My battery is still waiting.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Dec 2007)

Last check, Slovenia.  I am now at home, drinking Moose Milk!!   :cheers:


----------



## Haggis (24 Dec 2007)

Randers, Denmark.

He's made it through the Balkans.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Dec 2007)

Reindeer Meatloaf said:
			
		

> Randers, Denmark.
> 
> He's made it through the Balkans.




Time to get out the Soviet Era SAM I bought after the Wall fell..  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (24 Dec 2007)

Knecht Ruprecht said:
			
		

> Time to get out the Soviet Era SAM I bought after the Wall fell..  ;D



Why not just light the fire  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Dec 2007)

I think either Google Earth or Santa forgot about daylight savings time as he is presently over Dartmouth, NS as I type.  :-[  Maybe I'd better go to bed!!!!


----------



## hammond (24 Dec 2007)

He skipped us on PEI though  :'(


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Dec 2007)

For those of you with young children, forget NORAD:
If it's a clear night, take your kids out and look up at the moon.  At about 11 o'clock from the moon, at about 9 moon widths is a very prominent red "star" (It's actually Mars).  My younger daughter thought it was Rudolph's nose.  With the clouds scudding by, it looked like it was moving towards us.  She actually screamed out "I SEE SANTA!" and ran to warn off her sister (the non-believing 11 year old who is going on 22).  So, with sugar plums in her head, she's sleeping away as I prepare to do Santa's work.  God, I love this night!


----------



## proudnurse (25 Dec 2007)

Update from Southern Ontario  

Santa just officially left my house for the little one. We made sure, his belly was full of cookies.. and also a nice glass of choco milk. I just wish he had more gift bags, under the front seat of his sled... he should know by now I'm not overly fond of wrapping paper, ah well maybe next year! 

And no, we didn't forget the carrots for the Reindeer. 

Merry Christmas to each and everyone of you. My thoughts and prayers are also with families that are away from thier loved ones at this time of year, and always. May our soldiers also be safe, no matter where they are. 

~Rebecca


----------



## navymich (12 Dec 2008)

It's that time of year again folks!!  For all of you non-believers, check out the  NORAD Tracks Santa site.  (all of us believers have the site bookmarked already ) And for those last minute shoppers, you can track Santa on your cell phone this year to make sure you're home in time!!

Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------



## Yrys (25 Dec 2008)

US military incorporates web in traditional tracking of Santa

Children wanting to track Santa Claus's global journey on Christmas Eve 
have a number of options this year.

As always, the North American Aerospace Defense Command (Norad) will be 
keeping tabs on Santa and children can follow his progress on Google Earth.
In addition, they can send e-mails to the tracking team or even follow Santa 
on Twitter.

This year marks the 50th anniversary of a tradition that started by accident 
in Colorado, in the US. Father Christmas's journey will start at 1100 GMT 
and children worldwide can track his progress using Google Maps and Google 
Earth.

He will pass 24 "Santa cams" around the world, providing live video feeds of 
his progress, which will in turn be put onto Norad's YouTube channel as they happen.
For even more up-to-the-minute progress reports, Santa can be followed on the 
Twitter microblogging service, on which he is known as @noradsanta.

And lastly, Norad volunteers can answer e-mails about Santa's journey 
(the address is noradtrackssanta@gmail.com).

*Newspaper misprint*

*Norad's 50-year tradition of tracking Father Christmas goes back to a misprint 
in a Colorado newspaper advertisement in 1955.*

A local child wanting to know Santa's whereabouts dialled the phone number printed, 
which connected to the Continental Air Defense Command (Conad). As more mistaken 
calls came in, the commander on the other end of the phone answered the queries and 
the tradition continued in 1958 when Conad became Norad.

The effort spread to the internet in 1998 and in 2007 Norad's Santa tracking site saw 
more than 10m visitors from 212 countries. Volunteers fielded nearly 95,000 phone 
calls and 140,000 e-mails.

This year when Santa takes flight from the North Pole, more than 1,000 volunteers 
will be on hand to help out.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Dec 2009)

Welcome to NORAD Tracks Santa 2009

http://www.noradsanta.org/en/index.html

Santa's Escort Pilots

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=3223


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2009)

And if you want to follow no more than 140 characters at a time:
http://twitter.com/noradsanta


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2010)

And here's the Canadian pilots escorting:


> As Christmas gets closer, the Canadian NORAD Region has put the finishing touches on plans to track and escort Santa Claus when he visits Canada, and has selected four CF-18 fighter pilots who will act as Santa’s official escorts.
> 
> 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron Commander, Lieutenant-Colonel Sylvain Ménard, and Major Eric Haas, an exchange officer from the United States Air Force, will launch from 3 Wing Bagotville, Que., to welcome Santa as the sleigh approaches Canadian airspace. 409 Squadron Commander, Lt.-Col. Eric Kenny, and Captain Chad Ireland of 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alta., will take over the escort duties as Santa makes his way into Western Canada.
> 
> ...



Let's hope our escorts are nicer than these pilots (YouTube) ;D


----------



## dapaterson (17 Dec 2010)

Obviously, this topic should be addressed in this thread.


----------



## Strike (17 Dec 2010)

One of the pilots is a former Tac Hel guy.  Seems he's doing pretty well for himself if he's being given this honour.


----------



## navymich (17 Dec 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RagfQIBqPiI

Here is this year's video from Canadian NORAD.  A bit disappointing this year seeing the General doing all of the talking.  They usually pick some of the junior crew members on the ops floor to talk through all of this which is always a great thrill for them.


----------



## LineJumper (17 Dec 2010)

I had a good laugh hearing the MCpl on the radio in Cold Lake talking about special paint to increase the CF18 performance from 7 Reindeer Power to 8 so they can keep up to Santa. 

 ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2010)

NAV CANADA's piece of the seasonal messaging action:


> A copy of a flight plan filed with NAV CANADA for a cargo flight departing the North Pole has been leaked to the media by an undisclosed source in that far Northern location. (See copy).
> 
> According to the plan, the pilot, Captain S. Claus will be flying a bright red sled-like aircraft powered by nine reindeer. Departing on December 24, the flight has many destinations and its route includes stops at the "homes of all the nice children in the world."
> 
> ...


Copy of flight plan attached.

- edited to add following - 

Now, the Immigration Minister's getting into the act....


> Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister Jason Kenney today reaffirmed Santa Claus as a Canadian citizen during a special citizenship ceremony.
> 
> “We wish Mr. Claus all the best in his Christmas Eve duties again this year,” said Minister Kenney. “And rest assured, as a Canadian citizen living in Canada’s North, he can re-enter Canada freely once his trip around the world is complete.”
> 
> ...


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Dec 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> One of the pilots is a former Tac Hel guy.  Seems he's doing pretty well for himself if he's being given this honour.



More a random "chance" than an honour.  It all depends on who's on duty that day.


----------



## smale436 (22 Dec 2010)

You got that right Max lol. At least it the forecast is only - 5 degrees when they head out to chase Santa. I'll be on "duty" that day as well. Hpoefully it warms up as it was damn cold yesterday! But at least the WCom and WCWO will be getting up early this Saturday to serve us breakfast. Nice morale booster while working on Christmas Day.


----------



## Strike (22 Dec 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> More a random "chance" than an honour.  It all depends on who's on duty that day.



Yes, however the duty schedule over the holiday is usually worked on a little harder based on who has family visiting, who plans on being away, who has kids, etc, etc and those who give time over that period end up getting it back.


----------



## smale436 (22 Dec 2010)

That is true to a point. However, on the technician side at least, they had no trouble finding volunteers with the required qualifications as it was stated at our unit no leave pass would be processed until all the various duty lists (about 40 people total) were filled. 85% of the ones who did volunteer did have kids as they realized it is not so bad being away from your kids every second day for most of the day compared to the young single person whose only family is on the opposite side of the country and can only afford to go visit them once a year. I'm single and volunteered to work 17 straight days of duty including Christmas Day as it's more convenient for my leave plan in the new year, but come next year it's someone else's turn. Unfortunately we still have a few "people" who think everyone with kids should never have to take their turn at working over the holidays.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2011)

That time of year again....



> The North American Aerospace Defense Command is getting ready to track Santa’s yuletide journey! The NORAD Tracks Santa website, www.noradsanta.org, went live today featuring a Countdown Calendar, a Kid’s Countdown Village complete with holiday games and activities that change daily, and video messages from students and troops from around the world. With the addition of Brazilian Portuguese, the website is now available in eight languages: English, French, Spanish, German, Italian, Japanese, Brazilian Portuguese, and Chinese.
> 
> This year, using free apps in the Apple iTunes Store and in the Android Market, parents and children can countdown the days until Santa’s take off on their smart phones! Tracking opportunities are also offered on Facebook, Google+, YouTube, and Twitter. Santa followers just need to type “@noradsanta” into each search engine to get started.
> 
> ...


NORAD Info-Machine, 1 Dec 11


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Dec 2011)

COPY Google and GPS ready for track. LOL
Scoty B


----------



## navymich (2 Dec 2011)

I get to track Santa this year.  Kind of sucks to work Christmas Eve, but it's exciting (like being a little kid again) to be there too.  And my own kids are super excited too!


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> I get to track Santa this year.  Kind of sucks to work Christmas Eve, but it's exciting (like being a little kid again) to be there too.  And my own kids are super excited too!


Uh, you are going to make sure this doesn't happen, right?  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ISiTXehKLk


----------



## navymich (2 Dec 2011)

I love it!!  I am definitely taking that link to work tomorrow!  And it is just an escort...honestly! :nod:


----------



## Strike (3 Dec 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> I get to track Santa this year.  Kind of sucks to work Christmas Eve, but it's exciting (like being a little kid again) to be there too.  And my own kids are super excited too!



Awesome!  Think you can PM me your work number?  I can have my niece call you!  Did the same for my nephew several years ago when I had another friend who worked right in the mountain.  Should have seen his face!


----------



## medicineman (3 Dec 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> I get to track Santa this year.  Kind of sucks to work Christmas Eve, but it's exciting (like being a little kid again) to be there too.  And my own kids are super excited too!



Going to be a TV star then?


----------



## navymich (3 Dec 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Going to be a TV star then?



Not this year.  I had my 5 minutes of fame a couple of years back.

Strike, PM inbound.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Dec 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Going to be a TV star then?


Everybody wants to be a TV* star




*TechnoViking, of course   :nod:


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Dec 2011)

So much for the Zoom and the track... Santa's on a super Booost. Rock on Santa,..
P.S. on my track Santa sreamed right over me... Warp speed you copy track cuase
he's right off my screen???  Scoty B


----------



## SoldierInAYear (3 Dec 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Uh, you are going to make sure this doesn't happen, right?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ISiTXehKLk



Hah  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2011)

.... for this year have been announced:


> With Christmas rapidly approaching, the Canadian NORAD Region has finalized plans to track and escort Santa Claus during his visits to Canada with the selection of four CF-18 fighter pilots who will act as Santa's official escorts.
> 
> First to welcome Santa will be pilots Captains Gregory Myers and Aaron Dhillon of 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron who will launch from 3 Wing Bagotville, Que., as the sleigh approaches Canadian airspace. Taking over escort duties as Santa makes his way into Western Canada will be the Commanding Officer of 410 Tactical Fighter Squadron, Lieutenant Colonel Christopher Hamilton and his wingman for this mission will be Captain Corey Mask of 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alta.
> 
> The Canadian Air Defence Sector Operations Centre at 22 Wing in North Bay, Ont., will alert NORAD when their radar and satellite systems detect Santa approaching North America. The two CF-18 Hornet fighter jets from 3 Wing will welcome Santa off the coast of Newfoundland and Labrador, then handover their duties as he nears western Canada to the two CF-18 Hornets from 4 Wing who will escort him ensure for the remainder of his Christmas voyage ....


RCAF Info-Machine, 14 Dec 11


----------



## medicineman (14 Dec 2011)

What do you think: a Sparrow, Sidewinder or 20mm for the welcome?

MM


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 Dec 2011)

The site is near the Oak Creek Bridge on the St. Michael’s Road [MD 33] near Easton, MD. The folks who own the property always have eye-catching displays celebrating various ‘holidays’ through the year… this year for Jületide they have certainly outdone themselves!

Merry Christmas

Check your 9 o'clock!


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 Dec 2011)

Four more.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> What do you think: a Sparrow, Sidewinder or 20mm for the welcome?
> 
> MM


I'll leave it to air wpn experts to analyze this video for an answer  ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ISiTXehKLk

Meanwhile, the hero shot, attached - photo caption:  LCol Christopher Hamilton (left) and Capt Corey Mask will escort Santa Claus when he arrives in western Canada. Credit: DND.


----------



## GAP (16 Dec 2011)

You will never get your kids to go to bed so eagerly as when this happens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=lVEe3VLVdOY


----------



## navymich (23 Dec 2011)

Santa received his pre-flight briefing this morning:

http://www.winnipegsun.com/2011/12/23/final-list-checks-as-santa-preps-for-takeoff

Less then 8 hours before he starts his trip!


----------



## navymich (25 Dec 2011)

And Santa's trip for 2011 is complete!  He just left Hawaii and he's headed back to the North Pole.

He delivered 1.9 billion gifts and ate almost over 100,000 cookies.

Merry Christmas!  :christmas happy:



edited to change final cookie count....guess he took some for the trip home!


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (25 Dec 2011)

Good thing the Air Force doesn't have authority over Santa.... he'd never be in accordance with the Crew Rest regulations!  Makes for unhappy Flight Safety O's......    :subbies:


----------



## Strike (25 Dec 2011)

Thanks to all who made sure Santa had a safe flight.  Thanks airmich for helping a little girl believe for another year.

There's an approach plate kicking around for the North Pole that those with flying/controlling experience would find interesting.  I would post it but I'm on my iPad!


----------



## observor 69 (25 Dec 2011)

This it?  :christmas happy:


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2012)

Back to that time o' year again....


> The North American Aerospace Defense Command is prepared to track Santa's yuletide journey! The NORAD Tracks Santa website, www.noradsanta.org, went live on November 30. It features a holiday countdown, games and daily activities, video messages from students around the world, and more. The website is available in eight languages: English, French, Spanish, German, Italian, Japanese, Portuguese, and Chinese.
> 
> Official NORAD Tracks Santa apps are also available in the Windows Store, Apple Store, and Google Play, so parents and children can countdown the days until Santa's launch on their smart phones and tablets! Tracking opportunities are also offered on Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, and Google+. Santa followers just need to type @noradsanta into each search engine to get started.
> 
> ...


NORAD Info-machine, 3 Dec 12


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2012)




----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2012)

<cue music>

(In James Earl Jones-type voice)  "You're a mean one ....."

<fade music>


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2012)

Made it through Pyongyang without being shot out of the sky  ;D
http://www.noradsanta.org/en/track.html

Also, are the F-35's already out helping keep Santa safe on his rounds (2:14 into video)?  

Hope Santa's good to everyone


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2013)

It was either here or in "dopiest thing you've heard today" thread - WTF?   :facepalm:


> Giving Santa Claus and his reindeer a military fighter jet escort on Christmas Eve amounts to manipulative military marketing aimed at defenseless young minds, a Berkeley child psychologist says.
> 
> In case you have been working today instead of paying attention to the controversy du jour, here's your catch-up: NORAD, the joint U.S.-Canada military force that protects our skies as well as runs the beloved Santa Tracker each holiday season, is under fire. The reasons? A video that shows Santa and his reindeer accompanied by a military fighter jet escort. The Campaign for a Commercial-Free Childhood has criticized the video, and, in turn, the campaign has been criticized for its criticism.
> 
> ...


_LA Times_, 4 Dec 13


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2013)

Activists mad about Santa Tracker 


> Activists suggest Santa has become militarized because NORAD provides the Santa Tracker - delighting kids around the world.




Talk about the Grinch(s) who stole Christmas.


----------



## Yrys (4 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Activists mad about Santa Tracker
> 
> Talk about the Grinch(s) who stole Christmas.



I wonder about what  kind of childhood they had
to dare attack Santa Claus ... (and Norad of course) !

I woudn't attack their man (or woman) hood, but the
nurture provide by theirs parents...


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2013)

> As it has every year since 1955, the North American Aerospace Defense Command will be tracking Santa on his whirlwind journey to deliver presents to all the good little boys and girls around the world.
> 
> But he won’t be escorted by armed fighter jets.
> 
> ...


_Marine Corps Times_, 4 Dec 13

I guess the plus here is that it reduces the chances of this happening.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (5 Dec 2013)

If you have actually seen the clip, you will notice the escorting planes are F-18's.

Thus, they must be Canadian (which would explain why they are not armed) because within NORAD, we are the only one operating with 18's (The Americans fly the F-15 and F-16 in that role - unless a Navy/Marines plane just happens to be in an area of interest and is temporarily tasked to NORAD).

That would make sense anyway since Santa flies from the North Pole - In our airspace to start with


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> If you have actually seen the clip, you will notice the escorting planes are F-18's.
> 
> Thus, they must be Canadian (which would explain why they are not armed) because within NORAD, we are the only one operating with 18's (The Americans fly the F-15 and F-16 in that role - unless a Navy/Marines plane just happens to be in an area of interest and is temporarily tasked to NORAD).
> 
> That would make sense anyway since Santa flies from the North Pole - In our airspace to start with


And here's the lucky lads flying them!





Captain Brian Kilroy, from 409 Tactical Fighter Squadron, 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alberta. Captain Kilroy’s hometown is Grande Prairie, Alberta.





Captain Rich Cohen, from 409 Tactical Fighter Squadron, 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alberta. Captain Cohen’s hometown is Victoria, British Columbia.





Captain Sébastien Gorelov, from 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron, 3 Wing Bagotville, Quebec. Captain Gorelov’s hometown is Montreal, Quebec.





Lieutenant-Colonel Darcy Molstad, from 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron, 3 Wing Bagotville, Quebec. Lieutenant-Colonel Molstad’s hometown is Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## McG (5 Dec 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> > He said that there was no shortage of studies that tie child-aimed advertising and media influences to a variety of ills, such as childhood obesity, violence and bullying ....


So, NORAD is responsible for fat kids and the bullies who torment them?


----------



## navymich (24 Dec 2013)

And now Google is in the mix too.  Nothing like confusing kids.  Some "interesting" comments too...

Toronto Sun, 24 Dec 13


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Dec 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> If you have actually seen the clip, you will notice the escorting planes are F-18's.
> 
> Thus, they must be Canadian (which would explain why they are not armed)



Why would it explain why they are not armed??


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2014)

From the Info-machine:


> *Tracking Santa: A vital Canadian Armed Forces mission*
> 
> It all started on December 24, 1955, when an incorrect phone number encouraging children to call Santa on Christmas was printed in a local Sears Roebuck and Co. newspaper advertisement in Colorado Springs.
> 
> ...


This year, you get to meet both the escort pilots and crew chiefs ....




Captain Denis “Cheech” Beaulieu (foreground), from 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 3 Wing Bagotville, Quebec, is one of Santa’s escort pilots for 2014 and Master Corporal Daniel Boucher is his crew chief. PHOTO: Leading Seaman Alex Roy





Captain Steven "Bunt" Nierlich (right), from 425 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 3 Wing Bagotville, Quebec, is one of Santa’s escort pilots for 2014 and Master Corporal Marc-André David is his crew chief. PHOTO: Leading Seaman Alex Roy





Captain Tom McQueen, from 409 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alberta, is one of Santa’s escort pilots for 2014. PHOTO: Corporal Elena Vlassova





Corporal Andrew Shields from 409 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alberta, is a CF-18 crew chief for the 2014 NORAD Tracks Santa mission. PHOTO: Corporal Elena Vlassova





Major Yanick Grégoire, from 409 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alberta, is one of Santa’s escort pilots for 2014. PHOTO: Corporal Elena Vlassova





Corporal Sébastien Morin from 409 Tactical Fighter Squadron at 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alberta, is a CF-18 crew chief for the 2014 NORAD Tracks Santa mission. PHOTO: Corporal Elena Vlassova


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Dec 2014)

Oh Bunt!  Never too old for Christmas I guess!


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2014)

A bit of backstory, from NPR:


> This Christmas Eve people all over the world will log on to the official Santa Tracker to follow his progress through U.S. military radar. This all started in 1955, with a misprint in a Colorado Springs newspaper and a call to Col. Harry Shoup's secret hotline at the Continental Air Defense Command, now known as NORAD.
> 
> Shoup's children, Terri Van Keuren, 65, Rick Shoup, 59, and Pam Farrell, 70, recently visited StoryCorps to talk about how the tradition began.
> 
> ...


The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2014)

Over China as I post ....
http://www.noradsanta.org/


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2015)

That time of year again ....


> The North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD) is celebrating the 60th Anniversary of tracking Santa’s yuletide journey!
> 
> The NORAD Tracks Santa website, www.noradsanta.org, launching December 1st, features Santa’s North Pole Village, which includes a holiday countdown, games, activities, and more.  The website is available in eight languages: English, French, Spanish, German, Italian, Japanese, Portuguese, and Chinese.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2015)

And here's who's helping track Santa ....


> The Canadian NORAD Region kicks off the 60th anniversary of tracking Santa’s yuletide journey from the North Pole with the naming of his escort pilots and tracking crews for the important job.
> 
> Santa’s escort pilots from 3 Wing Bagotville, Quebec, are Captain Andrew Jakubaitis, and Captain Pierre-David Boivin. The CF-188 Hornet crew chiefs supporting them are Master Corporal Marc-André David and Corporal Steeven Cantin.
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Dec 2015)

Hope they avoid this...


;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2015)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Hope they avoid this...
> 
> 
> ;D


That never gets old for me  ;D


----------



## a_majoor (25 Dec 2015)

An article in the Atlantic which looks at the history of tracking Santa. Ike's instructions about reporting on Santa are particularly interesting:

http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2015/12/yes-virginia-there-is-a-norad/421161/



> *Yes, Virginia, There Is a NORAD*
> The real story of the military’s Santa Tracker isn’t what you’ve heard—it’s even better.
> 
> Perhaps you’ve heard the legend of Harry Shoup. The gruff Air Force colonel stood watch on December night 60 years ago, in a secure bunker at Continental Air Defense Command (CONAD), guarding against a nuclear strike. On his desk sat the Red Phone, connecting him directly to the four-star general at Strategic Air Command. Suddenly, the phone rang.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (25 Dec 2015)

So the rumors of Santa's demise at the hands of Turkish F16s for violating their airspace must be just great exaggerations...  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2016)

And NORAD's back at 'er -- as of this post, Santa's over S.Carolina.

And from the CF Info-machine, a couple of CF-18's making sure Santa's OK (source) ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2019)

Bumped to let you know they're back ...
https://www.noradsanta.org/


----------



## Loachman (24 Dec 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCOf6Su0Yvw


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Dec 2022)

I don't consider myself a rabid, sandal-wearing Antifa anti-capitalist, but the whole "NORAD Tracks Santa, brought to you by ..." just rubs me a titch the wrong way (via FB).  Am I alone here?


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 Dec 2022)

Not the first such video from this government. Reportedly 1.5 million.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Dec 2022)

Rifleman62 said:


> Not the first such video from this government. Reportedly 1.5 million.


I bet the Minister blamed Santa for the airline debacle......


----------



## FSTO (28 Dec 2022)

^^
Why do they do this cringeworthy crap?


----------



## Rifleman62 (28 Dec 2022)

Vanity.


----------



## childs56 (28 Dec 2022)

FSTO said:


> ^^
> Why do they do this cringeworthy crap?


because he needs to continue his acting career so he has a job to go to.


----------

